# Protein 2:1 pancakes.



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

My little lads birthday today. Had me up at 5:30am screaming in my ear for pancakes. So decided to experiment.

Made him the usual,

I made ...
















12 liquid egg whites

1 egg

50g whey

1 scoop strawberry weight gainer

2 tbsp flour

1 tsp backing powder

Mix made two thick pancakes.

The mix is a tad dry. But I imagine adding a bit of milk would help that.

Splash fresh orange juice and bit of sugar on top and wolf it down in 60 seconds.

Nutrition :-

98g protein, 52g carb, 10g fats

600cals

.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks good mate! Happy birthday to your boy too!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Its dry because there's too much whey (proportionally) If you ever try and make it with 2:1 macros its gonna be dry, flour makes it beautifully soft.


----------

